# making bateater w/ normal retic male x normal het albino burm female



## pitlair (Oct 20, 2011)

This is really just out of curiosity, I was told you have a better chance of making bateater from normal retic to a normal burm pairing, than with a burm that has a het in her. does this observation make good sense? TIA


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Why would a single heterozygous gene make any difference in producing hybrids?


----------



## pitlair (Oct 20, 2011)

my thought exactly. I told the guy that told me that I don't see how having a het would affect things. he told me some breeder told him and he read in some forum somewhere but just couldn't remember where. 

so he may be just misinformed or making up story.

if anyone has done this kind of pairing it would really help clear up this issue, though I would still think that the het shouldn't make any diff like what SpiritSerpents said


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

He's talking nonsense.


----------



## pitlair (Oct 20, 2011)

Agree ....


----------

